# Diagramas y Manuales de Servicio para Equipos de Sonido



## flaKobuKaro

Hola amigos....

Dejo una coleccion de diagramas de diferentes marcas de Equipos de Sonido.....

Espero les sea de vital ayuda en el mantenimiento.....

y adjunto un pdf con los links de estos diagramas....

AIWA CX-JDS50	

AIWA CX-N999MK2	

AIWA CX-NR70	

AIWA CX-ZR990	

AIWA LCX-137LH	

AIWA LCX330	

Panasonic AK-17	

Panasonic AK-45	

Panasonic SA-AK15	

Panasonic SA-AK45	

Panasonic SA-AK220	

Panasonic SA-AK331	

Panasonic SA-AK340	

Panasonic SA-AK411	

Panasonic SA-AK600	

PANASONIC SA-PM19	

PANASONIC SA-VK800GC	

PHILLIPS 
AZ-1550-1560-1565-1570-1574-1575	

Phillips 3Disc Tray MC77	

Phillips Discman ACT300	

Phillips Discman ACT400	

Phillips Discman ACT 210	

Phillips Discman AX301	

Phillips Discman AX5006	

Phillips Discman AZT3202	

Phillips Discman EXP322	

Phillips Discman EXP401	

Phillips Discman EXP7361	

Phillips FWC207	

Phillips FWC270-19	

Phillips FWC798Sl1	

Phillips FWC550	

Phillips FWD790	

Phillips FWM15	

Phillips FWM35	

Phillips FWM37	

Phillips FWM390	

Phillips FWM399	

Phillips FWM567	

Phillips FWM570	

Phillips FWM589	

Phillips FWM730	

Phillips FWM779	

Phillips FWM 79	

Phillips FWV520	

Phillips FWV537	

Phillips FWV787	

Phillips MC130	

Phillips MC150	

Phillips MC160	

Phillips MC220	

Phillips MC230	

Phillips MC260	

Phillips MCD280	

Phillips MCM350	

Phillips MCM530	

Phillips MCM590	

Phillips MCM570	

Phillips MCW770	

Pioneer Compact Disc Placer PD-M426	

Pioneer MiniDisc MJ-D508	

Pioneer XR-MR7	

Samsung Discman MCD-HM200	

Samsung MAX-C550	

Samsung MAX-C570E	

Samsung MAX-DC950T	

Samsung MAX-N72-73-75	

Samsung MAX –ZS530	

Samsung MM-B3	

Samsung MM-C6T	

Samsung MM-T6	

Samsung MM-ZJ6	

Samsung MM-ZJ8	

SHARP CD-SW200	

SHARP CD-XP120	

SHARP XL-G5000V	

SHARP XL-MP60	

SHARP CDMPS700	

SONY D290-G3300-XB3	

SONY DISCMAN D-NF0070 NF007	

SONY HCD-C70-C90	

SONY HCD-D690-XB6-XB600	

SONY HCD-DX50-RG80	

SONY HCD-GNX60-GNX70-GNX9900	

SONY HCD-GR8-RX90	

SONY HCD-RG330	

SONY HCD-S500	

SONY HCD-S550	

SONY HCD-ZX8	

SONY MINIDISC MZ-E700	

SONY MINIDISC MZ-NH700	

SONY MINIDISC MZ-R700	

TIPS EQUIPOS PANASONIC MECANISMOS Y OTROS	

TIPS PANASONIC	



Bye


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Muy Generoso tu aporte flacobukaro. Saludos


----------



## Dano

Buenisimo el aporte  , ahora cuando necesite un manual ya se a que link dirigirme.

Saludos


----------



## jomicaro

gracias por el dato, te pasaste.


----------



## rodmartjj

megapost! mil gracias! está super este foro, colaboraré en lo que pueda!


----------



## crimson

Hola Kluver, ahí van los diagramas. Saludos C


----------



## kluver

muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## fracorca

mira si pudieras conseguime amplificador TEAC bx-330. un saludo.


----------



## crimson

Hola fracorca, te mando lo más parecido que encontré, espero que te sirva de ayuda.El único problema es que el pdf está encriptado, no lo podés imprimir, pero es lo único que hay. Saludos C


----------



## fracorca

te agradezco mucho lo que envías, pero no los puedo bajar y no se lo que significa encriptado, saludos desde Madrid.

hola crimson ya los he descargado, lo he hecho guardando los cuatro archivos en el disco y ademas los he podido imprimir, por cierto diría, un saludo  que no hay ninguna diferencia con el 330, y no me preguntes como los he imprimido, pero lo cierto es que lo he heho,un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## crimson

No hay por qué fracorca. y ¡mira qué buena onda! se ve que al comprimir y descomprimir se les va el encriptado. ¡Qué bueno saberlo! Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien

no a todos los pdf se les va la protecion ,que enralidad es un derecho de autor,por eso no se pueden copiar el texto.
[para poder traducirlo en goglee] y o imprimir ,pero siempre ay formas de quitar la protecion ,
ya que esta alguien no tendria esquemas de la placa de control de microondas marca noblex , modelo RE-630ME  o alguno otro esquema parecido,por favor
perdon no me di cuenta que es de diagramas de equipo de sonido mil disculpas

les dejo algunos diagramas de amplificadores

estos tienen el pcb por si ay que reconstruirlos o clonarlos,lista de componentes pcb y todos los ajustes necesarios para su puesta en marcha,[solo los dos ultimos archivos el alesis cuentan con pcb,los otros son solo diagramas]
tengo mas,pero son de 7megas para arriva ,voy a ir asiendo multipartes y subiendolos si a alguien le interesa

alto macro de parte 1 a parte 6 tambien es un ampli esquema+pcb + ajustes y desarme ideal para clonar


----------



## el-rey-julien

skinverde dijo:
			
		

> Estimado.
> 
> no tendría por ahi o algun lugar donde poder encontrar un diagrama o manual de un equipo amplificador de bajo, es un combo Fender Rumble            100 Bass..
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias
> 
> saludos!



creo que es este no estoy seguro miralo y decime si es o noes

si  no es ese  el que vuscas mira por aca 
http://www.4shared.com/file/88657902/d341d9d0/Esquemas_De_Amplificadores_FEN.html?s=1


----------



## el-rey-julien

este link ay muchos manuales de servicios de todo tipo
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3194315/fec6d0a/sharing.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/7117034/9e11417b/sharing.htmlen este ay mucho de alineamiento de mecanismos de equipos de audio
desde equipos de audio asta lcd que son muy buscados y casi no ay

muchos boletines tecnicos


----------



## Pendor

*Guitar Amp Schematics:*

http://www.drtube.com/guitamp.htm


----------



## electromecanico

aca les deje una pagina completamente gratis la descarga de manuales http://www.usersmanualguide.com/


----------



## ricabrajim

hola, por favor si tiene el manual del ak 25 panasonic te lo agradeceria


----------



## crimson

Hola ricabrajim, bienvenido al foro. El manual entero es muy pesado como para subirlo al foro, te hice una selección de lo más importante. Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico

manuales gratisss...!  http://www.manualsonline.com/ http://www.electronica-pt.com/


----------



## Gerson strauss

hola, yo conosco este sitio que tiene muchos manuales y es gratis, por si alguien  lo necesita, equipos de audio,televisores,impresoras,monitores etc.

http://cazadiagramas.blogspot.com


----------



## Nastyboy

hola

buscad vuestros manuales en estas güebs
Espero que os sirvan

http://www.usersmanualguide.com/

http://www.hifi-manuals.com/

http://elektrotanya.com/


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola tendran el diagrama de un modular SHARP modelo CD-C622

de antemano gracias


----------



## tronik

Este es el diagrama saludos¡


----------



## gerardo tovar

tronik dijo:


> Este es el diagrama saludos¡



Muchas gracias, te lo agradesco,
GRACIAS¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

tambien tengo diagramas de equipos Sony por si se les ofrece. (algunos)


----------



## Astharoth

Hola Gerardo Tovar necesito el manual de servicio del equipo de audio Sony HCD N250, ojala lo tengas y gracias por tus molestias.


----------



## tronik

Este es el diagrama HCD N250  saludos!


----------



## Astharoth

Gracias tronik, con tu aporte podré arreglar el equipo de audio que me encargaron.


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola compañeros
disculpen necesito el diagrama de un reproductor SANSA, o un manual de como desarmarlo.

lo que pasa es, que desarmo la tarjeta pero no sale del plastico.
les dejo una foto.

gracias por su ayuda.


salu2


----------



## mark7612

bueno amigos del foro   estoy buscando manual de usuario de  mincomponente sharp CD-XP200  haber sia alguno de ustedesuede pasarmelo estare agradecido.


----------



## crimson

Hola mark, a ver si este sirve. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Guenas!
Esta vez vengo de garreo. Alguien tendrá que me "preste" el Manual de Servicio del CD player Technics modelo SL-PG100?
Es este:






Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## Tavo

Hola.

Ando buscando el diagrama de un equipo de sonido 2.1 para PC, el equipo en cuestión es Edifier modelo X400... ¿Dónde lo puedo encontrar?






Saludos y gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL

ezavalla dijo:


> Guenas!
> Esta vez vengo de garreo. Alguien tendrá que me "preste" el Manual de Servicio del CD player Technics modelo SL-PG100?
> Es este:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias!



Hola ezavalla, tengo el SL-PG360A, este sirve porque el SL-PG100 esta muy complicado de encontrar? lo venden por e-bay eso fue lo que vi, igual ahi lo envio


----------



## SKYFALL

pfer90 dijo:


> hola, necesitaria el manual de servicio y/o el esquematico de un equipo de audio AIWA NSX D3, no lo he podido encontrar por ningún lado.
> saludos y gracias



sera este? miralo porque en el buscador aparecio como nsx-d3 0u, es multiparte debes descargarlos todos.


----------



## YIROSHI

Tavo dijo:


> Hola. Ando buscando el diagrama de un equipo de sonido 2.1 para PC, el equipo en cuestión es Edifier modelo X400... ¿Dónde lo puedo encontrar?
> Saludos y gracias.



Compañero ese X400, no es cosa del otro mundo es  mas simple de hacer ya que lleva 3 TDA2030 y un pequeño PRE, lo que da alta Fidelidad es su acustica y sus Speakers.

Saludos.


----------



## oswaldo10

Tengo un problema con un amplificador FISHER, me podrían decir donde encuentro el manual 

marca: FISHER STUDIO STANDARD  
modelo: BA-6000
gracias


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Noches amigo Oswaldo10, le dejo el diagrama del Modelo que ha solicitado, espero que le sea de utilidad paisano.

Cordial saludo TECKSOUND.


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos: que regalazo hermano TECKSOUND gracias. te comento tengo un equipo en el cual biene el el modulo del que pedi el diagrama lo llevaron a reparar por falla al parecer era una salida STK 0100II le hicieron un montaje que es para denunciarlo al taller. deja que en estos dias te monto una foto de lo que hizo el tipo este
gracias nuevamente por el diagrama


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Tardes amigo Oswaldo10, me da gusto que le fue de gran utilidad el diagrama, los Studio Standard son bien calidosos, una lastima que le hayan hecho un montaje hechizo, nos estamos hablando paisano.

Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND


----------



## Marcos Vega

no tendría del AIWA NSX S222


----------



## el-rey-julien

acá esta tu esquema Marcos


----------



## Edesio Alejandro

Amigos por favor necesito el plano del Amplificador fender M-80 Bass
Gracias


----------



## crimson

¡Concedido!

Saludos C


----------



## Edesio Alejandro

Gracias mil por el plano del M 80 bro
Un abrazo
Edesio


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

Una pregunta alguien tiene el diagrama del equipo *Samsung MX-C730/C630* que me lo pueda pasar. Gracias y saludos


----------



## electromecanico

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Una pregunta alguien tiene el diagrama del equipo *Samsung MX-C730/C630* que me lo pueda pasar. Gracias y saludos



busca aca 

http://elektrotanya.com/?q=showresult


http://elektrotanya.com/samsung_mx-c730d_xer_sm.pdf/download.html

http://audio.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_audio/equipo-de-sonido-samsung-mx-c730-t1181548.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin

electromecanico dijo:


> busca aca



Gracias electromecanico, me sirvió mucho


----------



## electromecanico

SSTC dijo:


> Gracias electromecanico, me sirvió mucho



lindas paginas estas..! completitas..!


----------



## Lucho LP

Hola a todos, ando necesitando el manual de servicio de un aiwa cx-80mh de los 90s. En el frente dice también x-808m y no logro encontrarlo.
Ya se que el tema está muerto hace un tiempo, pero como hay gran cantidad de manuales por acá, no creo que esté muy mal reabrirlo, sepan disculparme. Muchas gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que le pasa al equipo ? 

Es el Aiwa x-808 m , fijate :

https://elektrotanya.com/?q=showresult


O buscalo aquí , ésta página no tiene buscador interno 


https://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/audio/aiwa-audio/


----------



## Lucho LP

Que grande sos! Lo encontré en el primer link. 
No conocía ese sitio, la verdad que encontré mucha información.
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , el primer link es directo , el otro te lo pasé por las dudas.

Dale una mirada a éste tema : 

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis 


*¿ Que problema tiene el equipo ?*


----------



## Lucho LP

Buenas! Ya resolví todo con la ayuda del circuito.
El equipo no encendía por que el stk4162II tenía un canal en cortocircuito.
Lo reemplace y volvió el audio, pero los displays no tenían iluminación, así que midiendo encontré que faltaban los -27V de las rejillas.
El problema estaba en un electrolítico vinculado a la fuente de iluminación que estaba en cortocircuito y mandaba a masa la alimentación. 
Por suerte lo tengo andando perfecto.
Muchas gracias por todo.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

.


----------



## papetriunfo52

Lucho LP dijo:


> Que grande sos! Lo encontré en el primer link.
> No conocía ese sitio, la verdad que encontré mucha información.
> Muchísimas gracias.


Buenas tardes Lucho, de casualidad tendras todavia el manual de servicio del equipo AIWA X-808 m, ya que lo busque en el link que te dieron pero ya no lo encuentro. muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## Nastyboy

Pus yo, para agradecer que me hayan moderado (2.7) sólo por pedir por primera vez un manual que no encontraba con vuestros enlaces, y tras insisir y navegar con riego por güebs escritas en cirílico, os dejo un regalito, lo que buscaba más otros fallidos.


----------



## abismar

Lucho LP dijo:


> Que grande sos! Lo encontré en el primer link.
> No conocía ese sitio, la verdad que encontré mucha información.
> Muchísimas gracias.


Hola. Ando buscando el mismo esquema (Aiwa CX-80MH aka X-808M). Ya no aparece en el link que te dieron. Agradeceía mucho la amabilidad de postearlo acá si aún lo tienes. Gracias.


papetriunfo52 dijo:


> Buenas tardes Lucho, de casualidad tendras todavia el manual de servicio del equipo AIWA X-808 m, ya que lo busque en el link que te dieron pero ya no lo encuentro. muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos


Encontré un manual en PDF del modelo CX-80M, visto por encima es el mismo que el CX-80MH (X-808 M). Si aún te sirve escríbeme para enviártelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

abismar dijo:


> Hola. Ando buscando el mismo esquema (Aiwa CX-80MH aka X-808M). Ya no aparece en el link que te dieron. Agradeceía mucho la amabilidad de postearlo acá si aún lo tienes. Gracias.
> 
> Encontré un manual en PDF del modelo CX-80M, visto por encima es el mismo que el CX-80MH (X-808 M). Si aún te sirve escríbeme para enviártelo.


 
Éste foro no funciona así por mensaje privado , si tienes el archivo puedes simplemente aportarlo . Gracias


----------



## Sdppm

Tavo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ando buscando el diagrama de un equipo de sonido 2.1 para PC, el equipo en cuestión es Edifier modelo X400... ¿Dónde lo puedo encontrar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos y gracias.


Hola, pasó el tiempo, pudiste conseguír el diagrama, tengo uno del trabajo y se le quemaron las resistencias de la salidas de Audio


----------



## emilio177

Sdppm dijo:


> Hola, pasó el tiempo, pudiste conseguír el diagrama, tengo uno del trabajo y se le quemaron las resistencias de la salidas de Audio


Si pones foto de ambos lados se puede deducir segun el lugar donde va conectado


----------



## Sdppm

emilio177 dijo:


> Si pones foto de ambos lados se puede deducir segun el lugar donde va conectado


----------



## emilio177

Sdppm dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 264797


No puedo adivinar las conexiones... tu que lo tienes frente a ti.. puedes hacer..
Haz un dibujo semejante a esto..  y me dices que es esa caja plastica negra... e indicas de donde viene y a donde va


----------



## Sdppm

emilio177 dijo:


> No puedo adivinar las conexiones... tu que lo tienes frente a ti.. puedes hacer..
> Haz un dibujo semejante a esto..  y me dices que es esa caja plastica negra... e indicas de donde viene y a donde va
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264798


La caja negra es de los conectores de los parlantes al parece son tres resistencia de 10 ohms una en serie al capacitores cerámicos y una en paralelo


----------



## switchxxi

La segunda imagen es muy similar -si es que no igual- a tu placa: Link.

Mas adelante hay varios diagramas: Link.

Deberás mirar y hacer algunas comprobaciones básicas para ver si alguno concuerda con el tuyo (aunque todos parecen iguales). Una vez comprobado eso solo queda ver cual es la resistencia y ahí ya tienes los valores.

Por donde están, pareciera que son las resistencias que están en la fuente de alimentación y no resistencias de salida de audio. Formarían parte de la alimentación de los opamp. De ser así, por las dudas comprueba que no haya nada en corto.


----------



## Sdppm

Si es casi la misma,


switchxxi dijo:


> La segunda imagen es muy similar -si es que no igual- a tu placa: Link.
> 
> Mas adelante hay varios diagramas: Link.
> 
> Deberás mirar y hacer algunas comprobaciones básicas para ver si alguno concuerda con el tuyo (aunque todos parecen iguales). Una vez comprobado eso solo queda ver cual es la resistencia y ahí ya tienes los valores.
> 
> Por donde están, pareciera que son las resistencias que están en la fuente de alimentación y no resistencias de salida de audio. Formarían parte de la alimentación de los opamp. De ser así, por las dudas comprueba que no haya nada en corto.


Estaba con el volumen alto un buen tiempo hasta que palmó


switchxxi dijo:


> La segunda imagen es muy similar -si es que no igual- a tu placa: Link.
> 
> Mas adelante hay varios diagramas: Link.
> 
> Deberás mirar y hacer algunas comprobaciones básicas para ver si alguno concuerda con el tuyo (aunque todos parecen iguales). Una vez comprobado eso solo queda ver cual es la resistencia y ahí ya tienes los valores.
> 
> Por donde están, pareciera que son las resistencias que están en la fuente de alimentación y no resistencias de salida de audio. Formarían parte de la alimentación de los opamp. De ser así, por las dudas comprueba que no haya nada en corto.


Muchas gracias, mañana haare las pruebas


----------



## switchxxi

Por lo que se ve en otras imágenes, también mencionan que esas resistencias se queman. Si son las de 220 y 510 Ohms que formarían un divisor resistivo, yo intentaría medir el voltaje resultante y haría una fuente simple con transistor + zener, que ya poniendole un pequeñísimo disipador va a durar mas o, cambiando las resistencias por, al menos, de 1/2 w... con cualquiera de las dos opciones no quedara lindo pero lugar hay y van a durar mas.

Supongo que la tensión rondaría los +-12V o +-15.


----------



## Sdppm

switchxxi dijo:


> Por lo que se ve en otras imágenes, también mencionan que esas resistencias se queman. Si son las de 220 y 510 Ohms que formarían un divisor resistivo, yo intentaría medir el voltaje resultante y haría una fuente simple con transistor + zener, que ya poniendole un pequeñísimo disipador va a durar mas o, cambiando las resistencias por, al menos, de 1/2 w... con cualquiera de las dos opciones no quedara lindo pero lugar hay y van a durar mas.
> 
> Supongo que la tensión rondaría los +-12V o +-15.


Las que están quemadas son del diagrama r8 de 33k y r10 de 510 ohms, las cambié pero sale muy bajo el sonido


----------



## emilio177

Sdppm dijo:


> Las que están quemadas son del diagrama r8 de 33k y r10 de 510 ohms, las cambié pero sale muy bajo el sonido


Te pedi hicieras diagrama de conexiones para deducir la resistencia quemada... esfuerzate un poquito


----------



## switchxxi

Sdppm dijo:


> Las que están quemadas son del diagrama r8 de 33k y r10 de 510 ohms, las cambié pero sale muy bajo el sonido


Si las resistencias son esas que dices, por las dudas comprueba que el capacitor electrolítico C6 no haya pasado a mejor vida.

Por las dudas, para el que le sirva, dejo el diagrama.


----------



## Sdppm

switchxxi dijo:


> Si las resistencias son esas que dices, por las dudas comprueba que el capacitor electrolítico C6 no haya pasado a mejor vida.
> 
> Por las dudas, para el que le sirva, dejo el diagrama.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265106


Es raro porque en esa web está este diagrama, tendría que agregarle los valores


----------

